# Moved from Chicago to riverton, Wyoming...looking for work



## ChicagoTaper215 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey everyone. It's been a while since I written a post. I just moved from Chicago to riverton, Wyoming and as a fellow taper/painter looking for some work...help would be appreciated.:yes:


----------

